# putting together all the pieces



## GabeC7 (Nov 11, 2008)

Hey guys,

I need some advice. I've been with my girlfriend Amy for almost 5 years. For the past few months I've been thinking about proposing. I've finally come to the decision that I am going to propose, the timing is perfect. We both are where we need to be in terms of careers and with everything else in our lives. Im sure that this is the woman that I want to spend the rest of my life with. What I'm not sure of is what type of ring to get! 
If any of you guys have experience in this I could really use your advice.

Thanks.


----------



## Amplexor (Feb 13, 2008)

I proposed without a ring. The next day we went out together and purchased the engagement ring and our wedding bands. Many may not agree with this approach but that’s how we did it.


----------



## magicsunset08 (Oct 30, 2008)

I found a ring I liked and gave it to her. It was not a real expensive one, but I liked it and picked it out myself. Depending on how you lady is either way will work. My wife loved it. The ring is a small piece of the puzzle. Make it a night she will never forget & be original. Good luck.


----------



## voivod (Aug 7, 2008)

i think i posted here about this once before, but here's what i did.

we were poor back then. i bought a small solitaire, then every year on our anniversary, i comitted to upgrading the diamond. it made it kind of fun.


----------



## TGolbus (Nov 3, 2008)

Gabe - first Congratulations!!!! Big step.
From the head - there are "comfort cut" rings that are much more comfy to wear. Try some of those out.
Second from the heart - make it VERY special. They way you propose, the engravement on the ring, etc. Something that cements the moment and the action.
I got my wife a engagement ring and a wedding ring that are "shadows" of each other that show how we each fit together.

I hope you are happy!
T


----------



## Leahdorus (Jul 28, 2008)

Congratulations to you both! 

I think rings are a very personal thing - it's on your hand every day, so you better really like it! My husband chose a diamond in his price range and gave it to me in a plain solitaire setting that the jewelry store said could be exchanged for another ring (we kept the same diamond). So he had something when he proposed but then we went together to pick out the ring I'd really be happy with. Later on we chose our wedding bands and he chose something that didn't match my rings at all, but it didn't bother me, because I wanted him to have something that he'd really love wearing. Picking out rings together is a really special and fun time. Enjoy!


----------



## GabeC7 (Nov 11, 2008)

I considered just going with her to the store but I really want to surprise her. She reads me really well so when I do come up with something special she's usually figured it out. But I'm working extra hard on keeping this a total secret. During my lunch break I went to look at a few rings but I get mixed opinions on the material to have it set in. Any suggestions?


----------



## Leahdorus (Jul 28, 2008)

You probably have a better idea of the kinds of jewelry she likes, more than we do. Does she wear only silver colored metals, or does she wear gold? 

I think it is fine to pick out something you like and think she might like, and after she says "yes!" let her know that if she wants to choose a different ring that it's okay with you. Then you have it all covered for surprising her.


----------



## GabeC7 (Nov 11, 2008)

Leahdorus said:


> You probably have a better idea of the kinds of jewelry she likes, more than we do. Does she wear only silver colored metals, or does she wear gold?
> 
> I think it is fine to pick out something you like and think she might like, and after she says "yes!" let her know that if she wants to choose a different ring that it's okay with you. Then you have it all covered for surprising her.


She wears more silver colored. I've been researching the difference between white gold and platinum. So far platinum stands out more to me. 
Anyone ever gotten a platinum ring??


----------



## Leahdorus (Jul 28, 2008)

My ring is platinum. I don't know that there are "benefits" to having one metal over another. Platinum is a harder metal and will scratch a little less (but it's not scratch-proof!), it's a lot more expensive and a lot heavier than white gold. Maybe your budget can help you decide what is right for you.


----------



## GabeC7 (Nov 11, 2008)

I've read some great things about platinum I'm leaning towards that. 

Choosing Your Metal

that really helped if anyone finds themselves in the same situation as me.


----------

